# Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

Gestern Abend wars mal wieder soweit ... eine schlecht erzogene Katze saß am Teich und verspeiste in aller Seelenruhe einen Frosch 

Diese Katze ist sogar so dreist, dass sie meine Absperrungen (Angelsehnen) durchbeißt und somit der Weg zum Wasserrand frei ist.
Ich will der Katze ja nichts antun, aber ich ärger mich darüber und vor allem muss ich ständig die Sehnen erneuern. 

Einen Wasserschreck mag ich ungern installieren, da die Kupplungen der Gartenschläuche bei Dauerdruck (Muss ja immer Wasser anstehen?) undicht werden und tropfen?
Der Katze eine Paintballkugel verpassen halte ich auch für nicht angebracht (Idee stammt nicht von mir^^) ... wie halte ich die Katze fern? Goldfische wurden auch geangelt in der letzten Woche? Leider weiß ich nicht, wem die Katze gehört.


----------



## Norbert63 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo,

nicht meine Idee, habe davon gelsen, aber Mäusefallen sollen sehr gut helfen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo Doc:? hatte auch das Katzencomando da aber sie (Katzen)kriegen meine Koi nicht :hai Normal ist das nicht das eine Katze en Fisch kriegt. Gruss Reiner


----------



## Garfield (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hi,




> Normal ist das nicht das eine Katze en Fisch kriegt


Vielleicht verspeist sie deshalb den Frosch ?

Ich habe schon einge Fösche bei mir zuhause gefunden , im Keller und anderswo, immer ganz und vertrocknet.
Deshalb wundert es mich, dass die Katze den Frosch frisst.

Wenn du einigermassen an die Katze rankommst, wenn sie da sitzt, würde ich es mit einem Eimer Wasser versuchen. 

Ich habe ein Stück Schlauch mit Gardena-Kupplung vom Wasserhahn innen zum Wasserhahn aussen in der Fassade seit gerne 10 Jahren. Der innere ist immer auf, und der äussere zu , das heisst , die Kupplung ist immer unter Druck. Da hat noch nie was geleckt. Wird allerdings auch nicht ständig ab und auf gesteckt.


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Habe die Katze ja quasi auf frischer Tat erwischt, ich dachte zuerst, die isst nen Pilz, weils so weiß war, naja ... umgedreht und dann wars nen halber Frosch, von unten weißlich :evil
Habe vorhin die Angelsehnen neu gespannt und wenn die Katze das nochmal machen sollte, wird erstmal zu Wasser gegriffen oder sie fällt aus Versehen in den Teich um mal das kalte Nass kennenzulernen. Ich hab ja nix gegen Katzen, aber bitte nicht meine Fische :-/


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo,

versuch es doch mal mit nem Elektrozaun. Die gibt es für Katzen. Wenn die Biester da mal rankommen, dann merken sie sich es und gehen nicht mehr so schnell an deinen Teich.
Und wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann gibt es noch die ländliche Methode, die ich hier lieber nicht reinschreibe.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuch es doch mal mit nem Elektrozaun. Die gibt es für Katzen. Wenn die Biester da mal rankommen, dann merken sie sich es und gehen nicht mehr so schnell an deinen Teich.
> Und wenn alle Stricke reissen, dann gibt es noch die ländliche Methode, die ich hier lieber nicht reinschreibe.
> ...



2 ... das möchte ich nicht, wie oben schon erwähnt ... wäre auch zu laut 

Auf Tiere schießen ist nicht mein Ding ... habe mal bei einer Treibjagd mit na Flinte auf einen Hasen geschossen, der dann ca. 20m weit flog ... tut mir zu Leid hinterher


----------



## TorstenR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Wir müssen auch fast jeden Abend runter da unser eigener Kater __ Frösche jagt. Bisher waren wir immer schnell genug. Bis vor kurzen wusste ich nicht das Frösche wie Mäuse quieken können.

Meine Idee (was für Nachbarn hast du?), falls du eine 9mm (oder anderes Kaliber) Schreckschuss hast, dir den Silvesteraufsatz zu besorgen und es damit zu versuchen ;-)


----------



## bikerfest (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo Doc,

also mit einem Elektrozan habe ich nur die besten Erfahrungen - und Nachbars Kater im umgekehrten Sinne auch. Der Kater, ein lieber, verschmuster Kerl, streift durch den Garten und geht ab und an auch ins Teichkino Fische gucken und geht nach einiger Zeit wieder heim. Allerdings habe ich auch selbst schon eine "geschossen"  bekommen. Seitdem ziehe ich bei teichrandnahen Arbeiten den Stecker...

Grüße
Egon


----------



## TorstenR (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Da,

gerade wieder auf frischer Tat erwischt und noch ein 2 Wochen altes Fotos von der ersten Froschjagd.


----------



## Doc (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*



Brenner schrieb:


> Meine Idee (was für Nachbarn hast du?), falls du eine 9mm (oder anderes Kaliber) Schreckschuss hast, dir den Silvesteraufsatz zu besorgen und es damit zu versuchen ;-)



Wie, was für Nachbarn hab ich? Die wohnen alle zu weit weg ... ich wüsste ja gern, wessen Mopped an Katze das ist 
Als ich gerade Deinen Satz mit dem Silvesteraufsatz gelesen habe, musste ich doch ordentlichst loslachen 

Ich will dem Tier doch nichts tun  ... ich habe lediglich Angst um meine Fische  ... Ich stell mir ne Katze im Teichwasser schon ulkig vor


----------



## Kelly (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Ich habe noch nie von einer Katze gehört, die __ Frösche jagt ......
Meine beiden Stubentiger haben in jungen Jahren mal Frösche/__ Molche "probiert", lassen aber jetzt die Finger davon. Anscheinend sind die Viecher ungenießbar .........

Vielleicht mal an entfernter Stelle des Teiches __ Katzenminze Pflanzen. Die ist sooooo beliebt, dass ein Teich gar nicht mehr interessiert. 

Den gegenteiligen Effekt soll das teichnahe pflanzen der sogenannten "Verpiss-Dich-Pflanze" (Harfenstrauch) bewirken. Katzen können diesen Geruch angeblich nicht ausstehen ......


----------



## Littlewoman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Das mit der __ Katzenminze würde ich nicht versuchen. Ich habe selbst die Katzenminze, auf welche die Katzen "abfahren" im Garten (muss die ja züchten für die Wintertage), damit lockst Du nur noch mehr Katzen an, die dann am Ende alle "zugedröhnt" bei Dir im Garten liegen.
Ich würde Dir auch "Verpiss-Dich-Pflanzen" empfehlen, sind auch dekorativ und Katzen mögen den Duft nicht und versuchen diesem aus dem Weg zu gehen. Zitronensaft hilft an dieser Stelle leider nicht, mögen Katzen nämlich auch nicht.

Ansonsten hast Du vielleicht eine Wasserspritze? Gibt doch so tolle für Kiddis die mächtigen Druck aufbauen können. Wenn Du die Katze damit immer beschießt passiert ihr 1. nichts und 2. wird sie dann erfahren das Gartenteich gleich nass werden bedeutet. Da es nur wenige Katzen gibt denen Wasser nichts ausmacht wird sie von Ihrer Aktion ablassen.

Isabella


----------



## Y*e (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Dazu darf die Katze aber nicht sehen, woher das Wasser kommt. Denn sie soll ja Teich mit unangenehm verbinden , nicht das offene Fenster mit kicherndem Nachbarn.


----------



## Littlewoman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Stimmt Ynnette das habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben - Danke dafür


----------



## Laser (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Moin,

warum kaufst Du dir nicht einen akustischen Katzenschreck?
Das ist ein Ultraschallgerät, das man direkt am Teich aufstellen kann und sobald die Katze da durch rennt, springt das Gerät an.
Haben wir auch am Teich installiert, da hier die Nachbarskatzen immer durchspaziert sind und immer in den Teich geguckt haben. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Doris (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Moin

Bei uns ist letzten Sommer auch eine Katze am Teich gewesen die meinte  wildern zu müssen.
Ich habs jedoch rechtzeitig gesehen und ihr einen Eimer Wasser über´s Fell gekippt. Die Katze war so erschrocken, daß sie einen Salto rückwärts gemacht hat - und weg war sie.
Mittlerweile kommt sie wieder zu uns und holt sich Fressen ab. Hin und wieder steht sie am Teich und schaut hinein, beugt auch ihr Köpfchen zum Wasser, aber bislang  trinkt sie nur.
Eine andere Katze kam im letzten Jahr ständig wenn ich am Wässern war. Auch sie hatte sehr viel Interesse an den Fischen. Ihr habe ich es mit dem Gartenschlauch abgewöhnt, bzw. habe ich sie damit vertrieben, denn wer jeden Tag Wasser übers Fell bekommt, gibt wohl irgendwann auf und geht dorthin wo man einfacher an die Fische kommt 

Ich persönlich halte nichts von Schreckschusspistolen oder Elektrozäunen und die "Verpiss-dich-Pflanze hat die Nachbarin schon ausprobiert weil die Katzen immer ihr Geschäft bei ihr erledigt haben - die hat auch nichts gebracht 

Also... immer mal einen Blick auf den Teich haben wenn man zu Hause ist und einen Eimer Wasser parat stehen haben oder einen schon einsatzbereiten Gartenschlauch.


----------



## laolamia (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

hallo!

ich denke das ist "natur"... unsere katze jagt auch froesche und spielt damit.
ja meist murkelt sie die froesche tod aber alle erwischt sie nicht. (die muecken freuen sich ueber jeden erwischten frosch...)
also kurz gesagt: mein grundsatzt ist so wenig wie moeglich in die natur eingreifen

mit wasser kannst du versuchen sie zu verscheuchen, gross hoffnung mach ich dir aber nicht.

gruss lao


----------



## HHoheluft (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

moin !

wir hatten ein katzenproblem an unserer sandkiste - nachbars katze hat dort liebend gern ihr grosses geschäft verrichtet.

zuverlässig abhilfe geschaffen hat http://www.amazon.de/PEARL-PE-3361-...RNR0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308125818&sr=8-1

um nicht andere (kleinere) tiere zu verschrecken müßte man das teil so justieren, dass sie unterm erfassungsbereich unter durchlaufen - müßte funktionieren.

gruss,
björn


----------



## Doc (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Ich sitz hier und draußen plötzlich ein riesen Gefauche und Krach ... geh ich runter und schau nach ... nen Hasen erwildert .... was darf man da machen? Kann doch nicht sein, dass sich das Tier so dermaßen auslebt? ... Zwischenzeitlich waren es Vogelnester etc. ... 
Den Halter ausfindig machen halte ich für nicht möglich ...


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo Markus,

Du darfst gar nichts machen. Zumindest nichts, was dem Tier Schaden zufügt. 

Was das "ausleben" angeht - bist Du sicher, dass das Tier nicht lediglich versucht, sich zu ernähren? Nicht jede Katze hat einen zweibeinigen Dosenöffner.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo Markus,
Wenn es so 'weitläufig' ist, dann ist das sicherlich, wie Du schon selbst erkannt hast, schwierig bis unmöglich den Halter zu ermitteln.

Ich habe auch Katzen in der Nachbarschaft...da kann ich glücklicherweise zuordnen, wo sie hingehören.
Und wenn die mir zuviel Tiere verscheuchen oder 'reissen' werde ich auch die Halter ansprechen, das sie das Tier mit Glöckchen versehen....
Hilft nicht für alle fälle, aber gibt den potentiellen Opfern einen kleinen Vorsprung.

(hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen)
Ggf. mal beim Ordnungsamt anfragen, vielleicht haben sich noch andere, umliegende Anwohner gemeldet und daraus lässt sich dann etwas bewerkstelligen?... nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Tinky (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo,

ich hatte / habe auch das Problem - in der Nachbarschaft leben geschätzt 5-7 katzen, die scheinbar auch noch Streuner sind und sich Ihr Futter immer selber suchen müssen.

Tut mir Leid um die vielen Vögel, und um die Fische bei mir im Teich - habe schon mehrfach gesehen, dass die Katzen sich aus der Flachwasserzone meine Fische geangelt haben.
Meist liegen die zerfetzten Kadaver dann in Nachbars Garten, der mir andauernd Schreckensmeldungen mitteilt.

Ich habe mir im Baumarkt mal so ein Pulver gekauft (Katzenstopp?) Das STINKT bis zum Himmel. Die Katzen aben interessiert geschnuppert und sind dann tatsächlich erstmal ferngeblieben. Leider hat die Wirkung nach ca. 1 Monat nachgelassen.

Ich habe einen ganz kleinen Zaun im Bereich der Flachwasserzone erreichtet - wenn die Katze nun dahinterklettert um zu fischen und ich sie erwische, renne ich mit großem Getöse auf Sie zu - in Panik kann die nicht so schnell verschwinden brettert wild in den Zaun oder sonstwo gegen... ich glaube DAS haben die sich gemerkt, denn seit wir den Zaun haben und ich die Kleinen 2-3x lautstark weggejagt habe, sind sie ferngeblieben (seit bestimmt 3 Monaten schon!)

Im meinem Album kann man den sehen - einfach ein paar Pflöcke kaufen und in den Boden hämmern und mit Tacker und Kanninchendraht einen provisorischen Zaun erreichten.

Das Pulver kann ich nicht empfehlen - das stinkt zu sehr! :__ nase

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Es gibt auch noch die "Verpiss-Dich-Pflanze"
Der Haken ist, dass sie nur einen Begrenzten Wirkungsradius hat und leider nicht Winterhart ist


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

_Hallo,

ich denke doch das es meist ausgesetzte Katzen sind die dann verwildern.

So habe ich meine auch bekommen, ca 5-6 Wochen alt und ausgesetzt eine haben wir

noch vom benachbarten Bauernhof bekommen  meine Fische sind noch alle da.

Neue Katzen tauchen hier nicht auf. Da sorgen die beiden Katzen und der Hund für, 

die dulden keine fremden Tiere hier auf dem Hof.

Natürlich werden unsere Katzen gefüttert vielleicht liegt es daran KA

In deinem Fall würde ich ein Tierheim anrufen und Fragen. 

Viel Glück_


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*



zmitti schrieb:


> Darf man solche (quasi herrenlosen) Katzen nicht einfangen (falls man sie erwischt...) und im Tierheim abgeben?
> Das würde auf jeden Fall die Plage beseitigen und der Katze nicht wirklich schaden.
> 
> Gruß
> Sabine



Hallo Sabine,

rein theoretisch ja. Aber mal abgesehen davon, das die meisten Tierheime sowieso vor Katzen überquellen - wenn es eine nicht vermittelbare, verwilderte Katze ist, wird sie in der Regel kastriert und dort wieder ausgesetzt, wo sie gefunden wurde. Zumindest wird es hier so gehandhabt. Nur Jungtiere werden soweit möglich an Orte gebracht, wo wilde Katzen geduldet werden. Mit alten Tieren ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so erfolgversprechend, und bevor sie dann auf Wanderschaft geht und unter ein Auto kommt, wird sie lieber in das gewohnte Revier entlassen.

ich weiß nicht, wie das in anderen Gegenden gehandhabt wird, aber bei uns werden keine gesunden Tiere, auch wenn sie nicht vermittelbar sind, eingeschläfert. Und das ist gut so.

Aber ob es sich um eine herrenloses Tier oder einen Rabauken aus der Nachbarschaft handelt, lässt sich sicher nur feststellen, wenn man die Katze in die Finger kriegt. Das wird, sofern sie sich nicht anlocken lässt, sicherlich nur mit einer Lebendfalle zu bewerkstelligen sein. Bei uns kann man die beim Tierheim leihen. So hab ich auch den Nachwuchs von unserer ehemaligen Wilden und zum Schluß auch sie  gefangen. Man braucht halt etwas Geduld (und Happi).


----------



## Scheiteldelle (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen; 
aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich aber berichten, dass die von mir verwendeten Kupplungsstücke (Gar.....) an meinem Reiherschreck schon 3 jahre halten ohne zu tropfen. Nur im Winter ist alles abgebaut.

Ach und ein gerne verwendetes Argument der Reiherschreckgegener, dass der Schlauch platz, ist in meinen Augen noch blödsinniger. Ich habe noch nie mitbekommen (naja bis auch hörensagen von einem Nachbar, dessen Tantes Bruder.........&-))), dass ein Gartenschlauch geplatzt ist.  Ich setzte voraus, dass man keine 30 Jahre alten Schläuche benutzt.


----------



## Nordfriesen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Auch ich hab nicht alles gelesen aber kann aus Erfahrung sagen das die Verpiss-dich-Pflanze nichts bringt . Die wollte ich meinen Nachbarn schenken da unsere Katzen gern in deren Garten waren . Ich habe aber ( bei unserem Gärtner ) selbst gesehen wie eine Katze direkt an einem solchen Beet vorbei lief  ! Wobei der Kater hier noch weniger davon beeindruckt war ... der hat neben dem Beet geschlafen ! Die Pflanze taugt NIX ! Garantiert !

Mit Wasser bespritzen reicht eigentlich völlig aus .... vielleicht 2-3 mal aber dann kommt die Katze nicht wieder !

Oder selbst Katzen oder einen Kater anschaffen die/der das eigene Revier verteidigen .
So ist es bei uns . Unsere Katze ( eine ist leider kürzlich verstorben ) sind so erzogen das Sie selbst nicht an die Fische gehen ( ja das kann jeder seiner Katze beibringen ) aber das eigene Revier so verteidigen das keine Fischfresser in den Garten kommen ! 
Unsere Katze schläft oft auf der Teichbrücke .

Vor dem Zaun gibt es oft wildes Katzengeschrei .... wenns mir zu heftig und/oder zu laut wird helfe ich unserer Katze mit dem Gartenschlauch  aber auch ohne meine Hilfe läßt unsere Katze keine fremde Katze über den stabilen Gartenzaun ! 
Übrigens auch kein __ Fischreiher !

Wir haben keine Schnürre gespannt , keinen Zaun um den Teich gebastelt oder sonst was ..... und noch nie einen Fisch als Futter verloren !


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Es gibt von Neudorff ein Kleingranulat, welches man gegen Katzenbesuch einsetzen kann.
Mir hat es geholfen, daß unser Rosenbeet nicht mehr als Katzentoilette herhalten mußte.
Man bringt dieses Granulat aus, arbeitet es ein wenig in den Boden ein, riecht die ersten paar Tage sehr streng. Dann verflüchtigt sich der Geruch für die menschliche __ Nase... Katzen haben ungefähr 6 Wochen was davon. Dann muß man es erneut ausbringen.


----------



## Tomke (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hallo,
wie hier schon öfter erwähnt: fütter doch die Katze! Wenn Du sie anfassen kannst, binde ihr doch ein Halsband (aus dem Handel, eins, was eine Sollbruchstelle hat, falls die Katze mal im Gebüsch hängen bleibt!!) mit Nachricht um. Wenn es doch einen Besitzer gibt, wird der sich schon melden! Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr erschrecken, falls meine mal mit Halsband nach Hause käme.. :shock
Ansonsten hast Du noch ein Haustier, das den Teich dann bestimmt nur noch als Katzenkino benutzt, wenn satt.
Meine guckt auch nur. Ob aus Angst da reinzufallen, keine Ahnung...hauptsache, es bleibt so..
LG, Heike


----------



## witch127 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hm, wir haben auch Katzen und der Kater, den wir im Frühjahr "übernommen" haben, ist auch so ein Jäger. Er jagd sogar unsere andere Katze, Kaninchen, Nachbars Katzen etc. Wegen ihm macht ich mir auch ein wenig Sorgen hinsichtlich der Emys. Allerdings die Landschildkröten lässt er in Ruhe.
Selbst wenn Du den Halter ausfindig machst, was sollte der tun? Ich bin ja auch machtlos. So verschmust und lieb er ist, ist er auch Jäger. Und Wasser nützt bei ihm überhaupt nichts. Allerdings ist er ja im eigenen Garten und der Kater, um den es geht, ist ja nicht deiner. 
Dieses Pearl-Gerät ist ja interesannt. Mal sehen, vielleicht lege ich mir das zu. 
Ansonsten würde ich eine fremde Katze versuchen, so zu erschrecken, dass es ihr in alle Glieder fährt. Die meisten haben dann die Schnauze voll und suchen sich ein anderes Territorium.


----------



## zephyrkalli (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

Hi also meine eltern haben einen Kater und ich habe einen Kater, wir haben drei teiche mit fischen und fröschen, der einzige der bei uns fische klaut war der fischreier, da mein kater am schlafen war, der mag den fischreier nämlich nicht und verjagt ihn!
unsere katzen liegen sogar an den teichen und ich habe keine angst das sie mir fische rausholen (ich füttere meinen kater genug)!
Allerdings gegen einen fremden Kater hilft aber auch ein normales teichnetz!
ca. 20 cm breiten streifen am rand aufbauen und du hast ruhe! die andere sache ist wenn deine Katze __ Frösche frisst kommt sie bestimmt aus Frankreich 
was die sache mit dem Strom angeht finde ich nicht in ordnung und wenn der frosch den zaun berührt bekommt er auch eine geflackt und kommt vermutlich nicht wieder!


----------



## Tomke (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Katze erwischt ... ich will ja nicht ...*

....oder gar nicht mehr erst weg.    


LG, Heike


----------

